# CCW change for fall and winter season 2015-1016



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

It is fall in Texas, clothes changing.
So I change my DCCW too.
I carried all year long the shield 9 IWB.
Now with much different clothes a mid size gun can be concealed. I decided to carry this fall and winter season a Walther PPQ M1 40 S&W.

Someone else changing the tool in the Hallogivingmasstern-season?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Nope. I carry pretty much the same gun year round unless I need to rock a pocket or ankle gun for some random event.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

I do change carry guns from time to time, but it's more of a "just because I feel like it" than anything else.
For the most part, I carry a Glock 19 with a couple of G17 mags for reloads.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

I do not carry full time BUT when I feel the need I use a glock 19 around road rage season( thanksgiving to new years)

the issue this summer is what to carry(in pocket)--started with a walther ccp (had mag issues that I resolved.) bought glock 43s but wife and I did not like them--need extended magazines for comfort-. they were sold.Bought shields. she love s hers. I hate the lack of a real in trigger safety,soooo I bought an xd-s (all in 9mm). I still favor the walther. Te xds is new and I need time to practice with it. I have until next spring--LOL


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My G43 has become my constant companion this summer. Now that the heavier clothing is necessary I will start giving the G19 a chance to accompany me. Aside from the 6 round capacity that G43 is an awesome EDC. I can't imagine selling it, much less two of them.

GW


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I rotate out since winter opens more options. T-shirt weather I carry a Beretta Pico 380 almost daily. For light jacket weather I carry a Ruger LCR .38 in each jacket pocket (ambidextrous) & for cold weather I usually carry a SIG P250 .45, sometimes a Taurus 66, 4" .357 in the inside pocket of my Carhartt jacket.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

I carry the same firearm and switch from IWB to OWB during the colder months.


----------



## Stengun (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy,

I carry a Glock 23 .40S&W OWB in a Glock Sport holster @ 3:00 year around. 

Paul


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, I can't say so much "changing" as just being able to carry about any pistol I have. There are times, even in warm weather, that I'll carry my 92FS OWB. It all come down to how you dress for me. Let's just say it makes it easier to carry the bigger stuff in the cold.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I believe that consistency — for instance in weaponry, its location on the body, its mode of carry, and so on — is a great aid to achieving speed and accuracy with one's firearm.
Therefore, I always carry the same weapon, always in the same place, always in the same holster, and with its reload(s) always in the same location.
When it gets cold up here, as it now has gotten, I practice quick access through the layers.

Most of the time, I wear the same kinds of clothing all year 'round, with my pistol covered by a simple vest. The difference is only that in the summer my shirt and vest are lightweight cotton, and in the winter they're wool and fleece. Up here, in what others call the Great NorthWet, there's always a rain jacket to contend with. So I practice quick access with that, too.


----------



## joethebear (Nov 24, 2015)

One of two full size guns year around.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

I carry the same gun XD Mod.2 sub-compact .40 year round......alternate ammo depending on season.
Penetrating layers of clothing compared to penetrating tee shirt.


----------



## 1911crazy (Jul 16, 2015)

For many decades I ccw a ruger redhawk in 44mg with a 5 1/2" barrel in the summertime. A dress shirt worn out of my pants hid the bottom of the shoulder holster from view. At night on the bike it's a plus. During the fall and early winter I gave the 7 1/2" redhawk some fresh air in the shoulder holster too on the bike under the leathers. I ccw carried the redhawk ever since it came out. With two speed loaders.

In between I carried the 1911, 357 snubbie. I have a cz82 in 9mm mak for going out for dinners, family gatherings, in very hot weather. Light shirt.

Ccw carry the gun becomes like your wallet it's always with you. You are never without it.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

Used to. Colder weather does offer the option. But I've stuck to the Shield most of the time regardless of season.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> It is fall in Texas, clothes changing.
> So I change my DCCW too.
> I carried all year long the shield 9 IWB.
> Now with much different clothes a mid size gun can be concealed. I decided to carry this fall and winter season a Walther PPQ M1 40 S&W.
> ...


if I need to carry from september through june it is a glock 19 or 23

if I need to carry in the hotter summer,I pocket carry(ina holster) a walther ccp or sw shield or even a springfield xds


----------

